# لا للشبكة .. كفاية دبلتين وخاتم



## MIKEL MIK (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*




لا للشبكة .. كفاية دبلتين وخاتم



لا للشبكة

مع ارتفاع أسعار الذهب، وغلو تكاليف الزواج وتعنت أهالي العروس، أصبح الشباب الآن في ورطة، حيث لا يستطيعون مجاراة أهل العروس في مطالباتهم المادية، مما ينتج عنه عزوفهم عن فكرة الارتباط وتأخر سن الزواج عند الفتاة.

وفي محاولة جادة من شباب الفيس بوك عبر الموقع التواصل الاجتماعي الأول، قام شاب بجامعة عين شمس، بإرسال صرخة لكل الأهالي الذين يفسدون فرحة أبنائهم، لمجرد الحصول علي شبكة غالية الثمن لا تمثل لهم شيئا سوى المنظرة أمام أفراد عائلتهم، ليؤسس جروبا تحت عنوان ” لا للشبكة .. كفاية دبلتين وخاتم”.

 يمكنك كتابة رأيك الشخصي حول موضوع الشبكة، وما هو الحل الأمثل لتفادي تلك المشكلة مع الأهل،  وتوضح أن الشبكة الباهظة الثمن ليست شرطا أن تدل على مدى حب الشاب للفتاة، ولا هي الضامن الوحيد لنجاح الزيجة، فكم من حالات زواج فشلت رغم شراء شبكة غالية الثمن.


وفى هذا الموضوع نستقبل تعليقاتكم حول هذه الفكرة ,, من يؤيدها ومن يعارضها ؟؟

فى انتظار آرائكم فى هذا الموضوع .. مناقشة: لا للشبكة .. كفاية دبلتين وخاتم​*


----------



## Alexander.t (3 نوفمبر 2010)

يا زميلى انا مش معاك
فى حكاية دبلتين وخاتم
مينفعش دبلتين وخاتم
هو دبلتين ومحبس هههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (3 نوفمبر 2010)

يا مايكل مش معاك انا
ما دام بيغلى الذهب

طيب ما تجيبلها اللي عايزاه
مانت بالنهاية ها تربح
لانه سيستمر بالغلاء
دايما والى الابد
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 نوفمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> يا زميلى انا مش معاك
> فى حكاية دبلتين وخاتم
> مينفعش دبلتين وخاتم
> هو دبلتين ومحبس هههههههه




*طب ايه رايك ياحبي
دبله واحده
كل يوم حد يلبسها*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 نوفمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> يا مايكل مش معاك انا
> ما دام بيغلى الذهب
> 
> طيب ما تجيبلها اللي عايزاه
> ...



*
هههههههههههه
فهمتك يا استاذي
اشتري اللي هي عايزاه
واول لما يغلي الدهب 
ابيعه وابيعها كمان فوق البيعه
يبقي كسبت وعوضت الخساره
فكره برضه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *طب ايه رايك ياحبي
> دبله واحده
> كل يوم حد يلبسها*​



فكره برضه با بوب واهو كله توفير ههههههه

بص يمعلم انا طبعا بقول كل واحد وامكانياته ، وأولاً واخيراً الشبكه دى بتاعت العريس يعنى حتى لو العريس جاب شبكه بمبلغ جامد من حقه فى أى وقت يطلبها طالما محتاجها


----------



## vetaa (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*هههههههه حلو التوفير 
بس خليها وتوينز بقى 

اعتقد المساله نسبيه وبتختلف 
صدقنى اهم حاجه ان الاتنين يحبوا ويرتاحوا لبعض

بس للواقع صعب الكلام دة يتحقق
يبيعها بعدين بقى بس حظه هيبقى مش حلو لو الدهب رخص
هههههه
*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*الدهب غالى جدا يا مايكل وربنا يكون فى عون الشباب بصراحة*

*انا راى ان هيا بتختلف حسب امكانيات الشاب نفسة لو هو قادر يشترى شبكة يجيب لان هيا رجعالة فى الاول والاخر والدهب فى زيادة فا هتبقى مكسب وفلوس متجمدة لية مش اكتر*

*ولو مش قادر يبقى المفروض يبقى فى تعاون من اهل العروسة معاة شوية لانهم بيشتروا راجل مش شبكة ولا فلوس ولا غيرة*

*انا عارفة ان اهل اى بنت حابين يفرحوها وتجيلها احلى شبكة وعشان بردة كلام الناس وحط تحتها مية خط*

*بس فى الاول والاخر لازم كلة يراعى ظروف التانى وبعد كدة ربنا يرزقة برزقها بقى*​


----------



## النهيسى (4 نوفمبر 2010)

بجد .. موضوعك مهم جدا .. 
لكن
سيتفق معك الشباب .. وسيخالفك الشابات
لكن
حقيقى الحب والتفاهم للزواج أغلى من كنوز الدنيا
لكن
من يسمع ومن يقرأ
شكرا جدا ليكم 
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*يابنى بلاش البخل اللى انت فييييييييه ده
فكهاااااا :heat:
هههههههه
أنا برضه شايفة زى مينا ان الشبكة مهما قلت او زادت فى سعرها 
دى حاجة بتاعته هو 
وبرضه بترجع لأمكانياته 
وكمان فى أهالى مش بتوافق بكده لبناتها وتبقى الشبكة دى أساسية
يابنى من الأخر الشباب تعمل ادرااااااااب ومحدش يفكر يتجوز 
وخالى الأهالى دى تتنازل حبة وشوية شوية العروسة اللى تجيبلكم الشقة 
هههههههه
بحب اعمل الخير انااااااااا :99:*​


----------



## mero_engel (4 نوفمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *يابنى بلاش البخل اللى انت فييييييييه ده
> فكهاااااا :heat:
> هههههههه
> أنا برضه شايفة زى مينا ان الشبكة مهما قلت او زادت فى سعرها
> ...


يابت انتي معاهم ولا معانا 
بامانه اجبلك بنات المنتدي يقوموا عليكي بثوره

انا من راي انه الموضوع نسب 
بس عشان الوضوح اكتر مفيش بنت هتتنازل عن الشبكه 
بس في حاجه اسمها مرعاه ظروف العريس وغلو الاسعار 
يكفي انه يجبلها حاجه رمزيه او تكون خفيفه المهم تحس بتقديره ليها 
وفي نفس الوقت هتراعي ظروفه وتسيبها لاختياره 
موضوع قيم
متابعه معاكم


----------



## back_2_zero (4 نوفمبر 2010)

لا الصراحة انا مش موافقة 
لان اصلا الذهب عموما فلوس متشالة للزمن و حتى احسن من الفلوس اللى تتشال ف البنك لانة فى ارتفاع مستمر و اللى بيحب حد مش حيبخل فية حاجة و طبعا كل واحد و حسب امكانياتة ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*رايي مش هيختلف عن باقي اخواتي
**ميرسي مايكل
ربنا يفرح قلبك قريب
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*ميرسي ع ارائكم المختلفه والمهمه

نورتوا الموضوع​*


----------



## ميرنا (5 نوفمبر 2010)

هى فى كل الاحوال رجعاله انا معاك مش معنى انى فى شبكة يبقى هيتم الزواج ابدا انا خطوبتى الاولى من اول حاجة دخل بيها البيت رجعتهاله مش بس الشبكة 
بس مش كل الاباء توافق بده بس هو مع الايام السوده دى تقريبا مفيش حلبول اخرى لو هو كويس جداا بس امكنياته متسمحش وبعدين فى ناس كتير جابو شبكة وبعد الفرح اتزنقو وباعوها هى بتبقى عقلايات مش اكتر


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*ميرسي ميرنا ع مرورك

وربنا يوفقك انتي ومينا​*


----------



## zama (5 نوفمبر 2010)

أنا لا أوافق على موضوع الشبكة تكون دبلتين و الكلام دا ليييييه ؟؟

لأننى ببساطة اللى مش هرضى لأختى مش هرضى بيه لبنت الناس ،

أقل شبكة ، أقل حاجة بــ 20 ألف جنيه ، غير كدا بلاش أحسن ..

الشبكة مقياسها مش بالفلوس لكن بعدد الجرامات 100 جرام ، دا رفقاً بالحال ..

كل بنت بيدفع ليها قيمتها ، دا اللى أعرفه و شوفته ..

==

نيجى لنقطة تانية 

الشبكة و تكاليف الجواز هى بمثابة غربلة للعرسان لجانب التحريات و السؤالات عنه و عن الأهل ..

الجروب الفيساوى دا مقصد البعض منه أصحاب النية الحلوة تسهيل الأمور لنفرح بالكل ، البعض الأخر عايز 

بيوت الناس تداس بسهولة و العملية رخيصة ..

بالنسبة لأصحاب النية الحلوة : كل واحد بياخد مستواه و بالتالى مش هيتعب من حيث التكاليف ..

بالنسبة لأصحاب الورق السلوفان : ينسوا إن بنات الناس بالساهل ، *البنت قيمتها فى السما* ..

==

نقطة أخيرة بجد 

لما البنات هتتساهل فى الشبكة يعنى معنى كدا مفيش هدايا دهب فى فترة الخطوبة بئا ولا خروجات ،

أمال بيتجوزوا لييييييه ؟؟

==

أنا فاهم كلامكم لكن مش مستوعبه ، مشوفتش الكلام دا ..

==

طرح الفكرة ممتاز ، لكن لا أوؤيده ..


----------



## nerooo_jesus (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*مينا ااقل حاجة بتقول 20 الف*

*يبقى حراااام*
*اغلب الشباب ومعظمهم ظروفهم صعبة الشاب اللى يقدر يشترى شقة ويوضبها ويبقى فى شغل مستقر ويجيب شبكة وانت فاهم بقى متطلبات الخطوبة من خروجات وهدايا وتكاليف فرح*

*كل دة علشان شاب عادى يقدر يوفية مش ااقل من 25 سنة*

*دى ااقل حاجة *

*الشاب الجاهز ناااااو فوق ال 27 ودى عن تجربة *

*الشقق غالية ومش كل الشباب اهلهم بيساعدوا معاهم الاغلبية اعتماد على نفسهم*

*لازم يبقى فى رافة شوية وانا عندى اخوات شباب وفاهمة بقولك اية*

*اسفة لو طولت عليك بس كنت حابة اعلق على ردك*​


----------



## marcelino (5 نوفمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> أنا لا أوافق على موضوع الشبكة تكون دبلتين و الكلام دا ليييييه ؟؟
> 
> لأننى ببساطة اللى مش هرضى لأختى مش هرضى بيه لبنت الناس ،
> 
> ...




*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ايه يابنى الكلام دة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مش دماغك دى !!
*​


----------



## zama (5 نوفمبر 2010)

> *اسفة لو طولت عليك بس كنت حابة اعلق على ردك*



حقك تردى و تناقشى و تنقدى بأسلوبك البناء ..



> *اغلب الشباب ومعظمهم ظروفهم صعبة الشاب*



ربنا يكلل تعب الكل بالنجاح ..



> *الشقق غالية ومش كل الشباب اهلهم بيساعدوا معاهم الاغلبية اعتماد على نفسهم*



و يشترى برا ليييييييييييييه ، ما ياخد دور فى بيته ، أهو أوفر بردو ،

أنتوا بتصعبوها على نفسكوا ليييييييييه ؟؟



> *لازم يبقى فى رافة شوية وانا عندى اخوات شباب وفاهمة بقولك اية*



أنا كمان كان عندى أخوات بنات و بكلمكم من رؤية واقع عيشته ، دا المستوى العادى أحنا مش زيادة ..



> * وانت فاهم بقى متطلبات الخروجة من خروجات *



الخروجة 3 أفراد (( هو و هى و مرافق للبنت )) هتعملها كام يعنى لو هيشربوا حاجة فى مكان كويس هيتكلفوا 120 ج ، خروجة كل أسبوع أو أتنين مش كتير ،

خسارة فيها يعنى ؟؟ !! 

دى أيام حلوة هيقضوها سوا .. 



> *وهدايا*



لازم يكون فى هدايا ، و الهدية قيمة العريس ، عايزيين تترفقوا بالعريس خليها هدايا رمزية بلاش دهب ..

==

ما هو لازم العريس يكون جاهز ، أمال هيشحتوا ،

أرجوكم بلاش تقولوا هيبنوا نفسهم طوبة طوبة ، دا كلام زمنه أنتهى ،

اللى خلاه مش قادر يعمل نفسه وهو سينجل هيكونوا نفسهم و هما عليهم مصاريف و أعباء الحياة ..

فكرة الطوبة طوبة بعد الجواز *أستحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالة* ..

==

أنا مش فى بوئى معلقة دهب ، لكن لا يصح إلا الصحيح ..

==

كل ولد بيتقدم للبنت اللى فى مستواه ، يعنى مفيش مشكلة ..


----------



## zama (5 نوفمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ايه يابنى الكلام دة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...



هو أنا كنت لمحت لحاجة غير كدا قبل كدا ، 

أنا كنت صريح معاكم يا مارو و بقولكم الكلام اللى مش هخدعكم بيه حبيت أكون صادق معاكم ،

الكلام اللى بتقولوه دا أستحالة كنا نقدر ننفذه بالنسبة لأخواتى البنات ، 

الحمد لله هما خرجوا من دايرة حوارنا .. 

==

و بعدين هتروحوه بعيد ليييييييه ، ما أنا تحت حكم الكلام دا و مطالب بتنفيذه لو عايز أكمل المشوار ..

==

التطور يغير المبادئ الغير سليمة ،

إن وجدت شئ غير صحيح بكلامى ، فأستأذنك وجهنى لخطئى لأستفيد منه و أعالجة ..


----------



## ميرنا (5 نوفمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> أنا لا أوافق على موضوع الشبكة تكون دبلتين و الكلام دا ليييييه ؟؟
> 
> لأننى ببساطة اللى مش هرضى لأختى مش هرضى بيه لبنت الناس ،
> 
> ...


لا كده اوفر اوى 20 ايه بتتكلم عنهم هما اينعم مع سعر الجرام دلوقتى دمار بس برضو حرام دا اللى بيبقى مرتاح جداا جدا جدا بيجيب ب 20 لانى اى حد يجيب ب 20 ولسه وراه بلاوى تانى ده كتير وافتره بجد وتعجيز لما كل واحد يجى يخطب يجيب شبكة ب 20انا بشوف كتير يعنى انتا تقريبا بتفرش شقة من اولها لاخرها من دهان لسراميك لادوات الحمام والخلاطات اوضة السفرة والنيش والانترية والنجف والادوات الكهربية والديكورات اللى بتسحب لا حرام طبعا بتتكلم ازاى ده غير الخروجات مع بعض هدايا لو كل خروجة صرف كتير هيصرف اكتر من الشبكة متبص ليه من ناحية واحدة بص انى وراه التزمات كتير تانى انا مقلتش ميجبش بس ولو رمزية لكن افتراه لاا
الخطوبة مش استنزاف للطرف التانى وانو مجبر يعمل كداا مهو ممكن فعلا يعمل كداا بس بعد الجواز قادر يبيعهملك لو مجتش منه لوحدة متلزمنيش 
لو جاب ورده باختيارة وبامكنياته احسن ميجيب سلسه دهب ومستلف تمنها


----------



## رينا مجدى (5 نوفمبر 2010)

بصراحه ياجامعه انا عن نفسى محبش انى ميجليش شبكه مش لازم تبقى اوفر طالما عارفه ظروفه وموافقه عليه بس لازم شبكه وهو اللى يقدرها بكام مش انا هو هيشوف امكانياته وظروفه وقيمتى وهيجيب ودى هديته ليا وكتييير اوووى بيبدئو بالقليل ولما ربنا بيكرمه مبيبخلش عليها وبيجبلها


----------



## zama (5 نوفمبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> لا كده اوفر اوى 20 ايه بتتكلم عنهم هما اينعم مع سعر الجرام دلوقتى دمار بس برضو حرام دا اللى بيبقى مرتاح جداا جدا جدا بيجيب ب 20 لانى اى حد يجيب ب 20 ولسه وراه بلاوى تانى ده كتير وافتره بجد وتعجيز لما كل واحد يجى يخطب يجيب شبكة ب 20انا بشوف كتير يعنى انتا تقريبا بتفرش شقة من اولها لاخرها من دهان لسراميك لادوات الحمام والخلاطات اوضة السفرة والنيش والانترية والنجف والادوات الكهربية والديكورات اللى بتسحب لا حرام طبعا بتتكلم ازاى ده غير الخروجات مع بعض هدايا لو كل خروجة صرف كتير هيصرف اكتر من الشبكة متبص ليه من ناحية واحدة بص انى وراه التزمات كتير تانى انا مقلتش ميجبش بس ولو رمزية لكن افتراه لاا
> الخطوبة مش استنزاف للطرف التانى وانو مجبر يعمل كداا مهو ممكن فعلا يعمل كداا بس بعد الجواز قادر يبيعهملك لو مجتش منه لوحدة متلزمنيش
> لو جاب ورده باختيارة وبامكنياته احسن ميجيب سلسه دهب ومستلف تمنها



يا جماعة أنتوا مسكتوا فى 20 ليييييييييه ؟؟

أنا سبق و قلت إن مقياس الشبكة مش فلوس لكن جرامات ، العرف بيقول 100 ، 

دى شبكة مش لعبة ،

دا الشاب لما بيجيب سلسلة لنفسه بتكون 20 جرام عشان تبئا ماسكة نفسها متبئاش خفيفة و تتقطع ، فما بالكم بالشبكة !!

==

أحترامى لكل الأراء ، لكل أسرة منهجها ..


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 نوفمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> أنا لا أوافق على موضوع الشبكة تكون دبلتين و الكلام دا ليييييه ؟؟
> 
> لأننى ببساطة اللى مش هرضى لأختى مش هرضى بيه لبنت الناس ،
> 
> ...




*ألخص من ردك يا مينا ان

البنت = الفلوس

من امتي بنحسبها كده يا مينا
هي البنت سلعه عشان نحدد سعر له 
مش اقل او اكتر من كذا
اللي بيتجوز دلوقتي بتكون مصاريفه فوق طاقته
لو شقه تأجير اكيد غاليه ومش اقل من 350 جنيه
ولو هيبني شقه في بيتهم انت عارف الحديد والاسمنت مولع هو كمان
يبقي هيلاقيها من الدهب ولا الشقه وتجهيزها ولا مصاريف الخطوبه
ولا الهدايا والفسح والخروجات وهم الشغل كمان عليه
وكمان ممكن يكون بيصرف علي اهله
ومش معني ان يكون في تسهييل في الدهب والشقه وكده
يبقي هيكون مفيش خروجات وفسح في الخطوبه والجواز
لو كل الناس بيفكروا بمنطقك ده
يبقي محدش هيتجوزك ولا حد هيعذر الشباب
وخلي بالك الدور هيلف ويجيلك​*


----------



## marcelino (5 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ألخص من ردك يا مينا ان
> 
> البنت = الفلوس
> 
> ...




*الله ينور يا مايكل 
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 نوفمبر 2010)

رينا مجدى قال:


> بصراحه ياجامعه انا عن نفسى محبش انى ميجليش شبكه مش لازم تبقى اوفر طالما عارفه ظروفه وموافقه عليه بس لازم شبكه وهو اللى يقدرها بكام مش انا هو هيشوف امكانياته وظروفه وقيمتى وهيجيب ودى هديته ليا وكتييير اوووى بيبدئو بالقليل ولما ربنا بيكرمه مبيبخلش عليها وبيجبلها




*الله ينور عليكي يا ربنا
بجد تفكيرك وكلامك صح ومنطقي جدا
ياريت كل البنات والاهل بيفكروا كده
كان الحال بقي احسن كتير*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 نوفمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *الله ينور يا مايكل
> *​




*ميرسي ياحبي​*


----------



## ارووجة (6 نوفمبر 2010)

مين قال الشبكة بتدل على محبة الشب للفتاة او قيمة الفتاة؟؟؟؟
من وينتا الدهب برمز لهيك اشيا....
ع فكرة  ياما سمعنا  انو ناس اختارو شبكات من الماس  وبعد ما اتجوزو بكم شهر اتطلقو...ومش زوج او زوجين  اكتر....

وانا بشوف الشبكة تقليد ومظاهر مش اكتر
لانه قيمة الحب وقيمة الفتاة مابتقدرو بتمن


----------



## govany shenoda (6 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع تحفه وفي غايه الاهميه
بصيبقي يامايكل الشبكه مش مقياس حب الولاد للحيبته وبس
هي فرحه البنت والاهل كمان
محدش قال انه يجيب حاجه فوق طاقته لا 
هما لو فيه حب واتفاق بنهم يبقي هيراعو بعض
وهيشوفو بعض في كل الحاجات
ما ممكن اهل العروسه يقوله احنا عوزين شبكه ب 20 الف
واهل العريس يقولو عوزين غرفه نوم مثلا بنفس الثمن ونبيقي خدنا حقنا
ده ميبقاش حب ولا ارتباط
ده يبقي بيع وشراء
المهم الكل يراعي ظروف بعض
يعني لو معه يجيب وميبخلش ولو مش معه يبقي البنت تراعي امكانيته


----------



## +جوارجيوس+ (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*ياجماعة اسمحولي اشارك مع الشباب علي عيني وعلي راسي رأيكم لكن اقولكم حاجة بما اني اب هو الحاجة السهلة مش دايما تزهق منها بسرعة ومتديهاش قيمتها ولما تتعب في حاجة تبقي عزيزة عليك وتحافظ عليها؟ انا معاكم ان المهم الحب بس كمان معاه المكانة بتاعة البنوتة اللي حتتعب علشانها وتشريفها قدام اهلها انا بتكلم كلام عواجيز انا عارف بس ده اللي بنفكر فيه انا عارف ان الدهب غالي قوي بس علي الاقل تتفاهموا مع بعض والاهل كمان يقتنعوا بحاجة بسيطة يعني متبقاش الحكاية مادة وبس تبقي تفاهم وانسجام واتفاق من 20 سنة لما اتجوزت خالتكم سارة كنت شحات وجبتلها اسورة ب 500 جنيه وهي مكنتش معايا كمان عشان انا اشترتها مستعملة وكنت خايف تعرف ساعتها هي كانت مبسوطة واهلها قالولها مادام مقتنعة خلاص واتزنقنا وبعناها بس اول ماربنا فتحها علينا كانوا 70 الف جنيه اول 4 الاف جنيه اشتريت بيهم دهب ليها انتوا فاهميني ولا انا غلست عليكم؟معلش وربنا يحققلكم كل اللي بتتمنوه في حضن السيد المسيح*
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ارووجة قال:


> مين قال الشبكة بتدل على محبة الشب للفتاة او قيمة الفتاة؟؟؟؟
> من وينتا الدهب برمز لهيك اشيا....
> ع فكرة  ياما سمعنا  انو ناس اختارو شبكات من الماس  وبعد ما اتجوزو بكم شهر اتطلقو...ومش زوج او زوجين  اكتر....
> 
> ...




*للاسف في ناس كتير فاهمين العكس
ان البت تساوي الدهب والفلوس
وبيعتبروا بنتهم سلعه مش اكتر
شكرا ع كلامك الواعي والجميل
نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 نوفمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> موضوع تحفه وفي غايه الاهميه
> بصيبقي يامايكل الشبكه مش مقياس حب الولاد للحيبته وبس
> هي فرحه البنت والاهل كمان
> محدش قال انه يجيب حاجه فوق طاقته لا
> ...




*كلامك جميل وكل حاجه يا جوفاني
بس في نقطه هنا
ممكن يكون الاتنين بيحبوا بعض جدا
ومستعدين يتنازلوا عن بعض الحاجات 
عشان حبهم يكمل ويتجوزوا
لكن الاهل يكونوا مشكله في طريقهم
ويصروا ع دهب بملغ معين والا مش هيوافقوا
وللاسف في ناس كتيره بتصر ع حكايه الدهب دي
عشان تتباهي بيها وسط الجيران والاهل *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 نوفمبر 2010)

+جوارجيوس+ قال:


> *ياجماعة اسمحولي اشارك مع الشباب علي عيني وعلي راسي رأيكم لكن اقولكم حاجة بما اني اب هو الحاجة السهلة مش دايما تزهق منها بسرعة ومتديهاش قيمتها ولما تتعب في حاجة تبقي عزيزة عليك وتحافظ عليها؟ انا معاكم ان المهم الحب بس كمان معاه المكانة بتاعة البنوتة اللي حتتعب علشانها وتشريفها قدام اهلها انا بتكلم كلام عواجيز انا عارف بس ده اللي بنفكر فيه انا عارف ان الدهب غالي قوي بس علي الاقل تتفاهموا مع بعض والاهل كمان يقتنعوا بحاجة بسيطة يعني متبقاش الحكاية مادة وبس تبقي تفاهم وانسجام واتفاق من 20 سنة لما اتجوزت خالتكم سارة كنت شحات وجبتلها اسورة ب 500 جنيه وهي مكنتش معايا كمان عشان انا اشترتها مستعملة وكنت خايف تعرف ساعتها هي كانت مبسوطة واهلها قالولها مادام مقتنعة خلاص واتزنقنا وبعناها بس اول ماربنا فتحها علينا كانوا 70 الف جنيه اول 4 الاف جنيه اشتريت بيهم دهب ليها انتوا فاهميني ولا انا غلست عليكم؟معلش وربنا يحققلكم كل اللي بتتمنوه في حضن السيد المسيح*
> ​




*استاذي العزيز 
كلامك جميل وكل حاجه
بس في نقطه مش معاك فيها
وهي ان الدهب بيشرفها قدام اهلها
الحكايه مش سباق عشان كل بنت في الاهل تعلي قيمه الدهب
عشان يتباهوا قدام الاهل والجيران
الجواز حب وارتباط وعشره مش دهب وفلوس وتباهي قدام الناس
شكرا ع مرورك ورايك*​


----------



## zama (6 نوفمبر 2010)

لى رجوع برواقة ..


----------



## sony_33 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*يا راجل متقلش كدة
بالعكس دناحجيب شبكة اية
على قد محقدر واستلف كمان 
ياسلام
دى هى الخير والبركة
بس انا متهيالى انى حتزنق بعد الجواز باسبوع
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sony_33 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *يابنى بلاش البخل اللى انت فييييييييه ده
> فكهاااااا :heat:
> هههههههه
> أنا برضه شايفة زى مينا ان الشبكة مهما قلت او زادت فى سعرها
> ...


*وحياتك احنا عاملين اضراب من غير متقولى
ههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## sony_33 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> أنا لا أوافق على موضوع الشبكة تكون دبلتين و الكلام دا ليييييه ؟؟
> 
> لأننى ببساطة اللى مش هرضى لأختى مش هرضى بيه لبنت الناس ،
> 
> ...


*الله يفتح عليك
اكيد انت مش مصرى
ههههههههههههههههههه


*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 نوفمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> لى رجوع برواقة ..




_*مستني رجوعك*_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 نوفمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *يا راجل متقلش كدة
> بالعكس دناحجيب شبكة اية
> على قد محقدر واستلف كمان
> ياسلام
> ...




*ههههههههههههههههه
وعلي ايه ياعم
بلاها خالص*​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 نوفمبر 2010)

> وفى هذا الموضوع نستقبل تعليقاتكم حول هذه الفكرة ,, من يؤيدها ومن يعارضها ؟؟


 
مش موافقة يا مايكل

يعنى ايه دبلتين ومفيش شبكة

اللى مش اد الجواز ميتجوزش ههههههههههه​​​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> مش موافقة يا مايكل
> 
> يعنى ايه دبلتين ومفيش شبكة
> 
> اللى مش اد الجواز ميتجوزش ههههههههههه​​​




*انتي بالذات يابت 
اخرك دبله واحده وفالصو كمان
وتحمدي ربنا ان حد اتقدملك اصلا
ده هيكون دخل جهنم برجليه :ranting:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 نوفمبر 2010)

> *انتي بالذات يابت *
> *اخرك دبله واحده وفالصو كمان*
> *وتحمدي ربنا ان حد اتقدملك اصلا*
> *ده هيكون دخل جهنم برجليه :ranting:*




ده مين ده يا واد ؟؟

لا بلاها جواز احسن يا اتجوز بقيمتى يا بلاش

ده يبقى ربنا بيحبه وراضى عنه ههههههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *انتي بالذات يابت
> اخرك دبله واحده وفالصو كمان
> وتحمدي ربنا ان حد اتقدملك اصلا
> ده هيكون دخل جهنم برجليه :ranting:*​




:a63::a63::a63:​


----------



## sony_33 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*لالالالالا
تاسونى تستاهل اكتر من كدة
كفاية دبلة فضة
هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 نوفمبر 2010)

> *لالالالالا
> تاسونى تستاهل اكتر من كدة
> كفاية دبلة فضة
> هههههههههههههههه*




هههههههههههه

نووو شبكة وتكون قيمة كمان والا بلاها منه جواز احسن​​​


----------



## Sibelle (7 نوفمبر 2010)

الفكرة مرفوضة بتاتا

ياعيب الشوم ع الرجالة​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 نوفمبر 2010)

> الفكرة مرفوضة بتاتا
> 
> ياعيب الشوم ع الرجالة​


 
هههههههههه صح طبعا​


----------



## sparrow (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*يا جماعه الموضوع من اوله لاخرة بيترتب علي امكانيات العريس
واتفاق الطرفين مع بعض و اتفاق العائلات في اغلب الامور من ضمنهم المستوي المادي والاجتماعي 
والموضوع الي قاله زاما ان العريس يجيب ب20 دا بيحصل وبيحصل كتير جداا
وبالعكس كمان في اعلي من 20 بكتير
زي متلا ما في ناس بتتجوز في شقه اوده وصاله وفي ناس بتتجوز في فيلا 
المجتمع مليان كل الطبقات والمستويات 

*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ده مين ده يا واد ؟؟
> 
> لا بلاها جواز احسن يا اتجوز بقيمتى يا بلاش
> 
> ده يبقى ربنا بيحبه وراضى عنه ههههههههههههه​



*مش ده لو حد اتقدملك اصلا

خليني ساكت يابت احسن*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 نوفمبر 2010)

sparrow قال:


> *يا جماعه الموضوع من اوله لاخرة بيترتب علي امكانيات العريس
> واتفاق الطرفين مع بعض و اتفاق العائلات في اغلب الامور من ضمنهم المستوي المادي والاجتماعي
> والموضوع الي قاله زاما ان العريس يجيب ب20 دا بيحصل وبيحصل كتير جداا
> وبالعكس كمان في اعلي من 20 بكتير
> ...



*كلام جميل ومعقول يا سبارو
كل واحد وحسب امكانياته
ميرسي ع تعليقك*​


----------



## zama (8 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> نووو شبكة وتكون قيمة كمان والا بلاها منه جواز احسن​



أأيد تاسونى برأيها إن لازم البنت تاخد قيمتها و أكتر ..

أنا عند رأيئ بأول مشاركة لى " إن البنت قيمتها فى السما " ..

تحياتى للجميع ..  ..


----------



## zama (8 نوفمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *الله يفتح عليك
> اكيد انت مش مصرى
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



لا بأمانة مصرى و شاب بسيط فى التعامل ..

لو سالتك أنت مصرى تقولى أييه ؟؟ إقتباس من الفنانة / نانسى عجرم ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## zama (8 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ألخص من ردك يا مينا ان
> 
> البنت = الفلوس
> 
> ...



*mikel coco , marcelino* ..

أسف للتأخير ..



> *ألخص من ردك يا مينا ان
> 
> البنت = الفلوس
> *



مش بالظبط كدا ،

شوف أنا لما بتكلم عن الشبكة تكون بقيمة معينة مش معنى كدا أنى ساويت البنت بالفلوس ، 

فى حاجة أسمها *تقدير للوضع الأجتماعى* للبنت و دا بيختلف تصاعدياً و تنازلياً ..

لما أقيس الوضع الأجتماعى للبنت بالفلوس مش معنى كدا أنى بقيس البنت نفسها بالفلوس لالالالالالالالالا ، مش دا اللى أقصده ، 

قيمة البشر واحدة كبنى أدمين لكن درجاتهم دى تمثل مقدار قيمتهم فى الوسط الأجتماعى ..

بنت و كيل وزارة غير بنت وزير غير بنت موظف فى المحليات غير بنت رجل أعمال ..

كلهم بنات فى الأول و الأخر و ليهم مشاعر ، لكن قيمة الوضع الأجتماعى بيختلف و دا اللى بتححده المظاهر (( الشبكة + مصاريف الفرح + بيت الزوجية + حسابات أخرى )) ..
*
الشبكة و الماديات مقياس لمظاهر الوضع الأجتماعى ..

سمعة العريس و عيلته (( أخلاقياتهم )) مقياس لمدى نجاح الأرتباط ..

الحب و المشاعر بين الحبيبان هى مقياس لمدى الأستمرار و القبول العام ..*

حبيت أوضح أننى لا أخلط بين الأوراق ، لكنى تكلمت بأول مرة مجرداً تلك الأمور لأجل تخصص موضوع الحوار ، لذلك أردت توضيح الرؤية كاملة ..

لما قولت إن الشبكة المفروض تكون 100 جرام فى أكتر من كدا مليون مرة و أنتوا عارفين الكلام دا ،

أنا أتكلمت من واقع مش من خيال و من منطلق مستوى عادى ..

==

تمنياتى للكل بالتوفيق ..


----------



## zama (8 نوفمبر 2010)

> *وخلي بالك الدور هيلف ويجيلك*



طبعاً يا حبيبى ، الوضع دا بيطبق عليا و أطبق على بابا من قبلى كمان ..

يا إما هكون أد الكلام يا إما مش هتحرك خالص ..

بعدين أنا قولت اللى مش هرضى بيه لأختى مش هرضى بيه لبنت الناس ..*

شئ أخير* : تتخيل كدا إن المبادرة دى فى حد هيطبقها من المجتمع المصرى أو الفكر الشرقى ؟؟ !!

أنا أشك إن لقيت بنت فى الــ 10000 تطبق الكلام دا ..

المبادرة دى ملهاش عمر فى مجتمعنا ، أصولها أوروبية (( فكر متحرر من القيود )) يندر وجوده ..

فى النهاية أنا عبرت عن واقع من المجتمع ..

 ..


----------



## zama (8 نوفمبر 2010)

> *لو كل الناس بيفكروا بمنطقك ده
> يبقي محدش هيتجوزك ولا حد هيعذر الشباب*



من أمتى يا مايكل و فى حد بيعذر الشباب ؟؟ !! 

لو قريت حبيبى إحصائيات نسبة العنوسة فى مصر هتلاقيها مرتفعة و أغلبها بسبب العامل المادى ..

هتلاقى الأحصائيات فى مبادرات (( ساقية الصاوى الزمالك )) زى أخر مباردة عملوها فى أسكندرية بتاعة التدخين و نزلوا أخبار الأحصائيات فى البانفيلت ..

فكر المجتمع ماشى على (( أنت بلا عذر أيها الأنسان )) ..   ..


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*ميرسي زاما ع ردودك وتعليقاتك

واكيد ليا عوده علي رواقه​*


----------



## zama (9 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ميرسي زاما ع ردودك وتعليقاتك
> 
> واكيد ليا عوده علي رواقه​*



تشرف حبيبى فى أى وقت  ..


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 نوفمبر 2010)

دبلتين بس


----------



## nerooo_jesus (9 نوفمبر 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> دبلتين بس




*وخاتم:w00t:
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 نوفمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> تشرف حبيبى فى أى وقت  ..



*ميرسي ياحبي*​


saed_sad25 قال:


> دبلتين بس



*ميرسي ع مرورك​*


nerooo_jesus قال:


> *وخاتم:w00t:
> *​



*يعني جت ع الخاتم يا نيروو ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (9 نوفمبر 2010)

> أأيد تاسونى برأيها إن لازم البنت تاخد قيمتها و أكتر ..
> 
> أنا عند رأيئ بأول مشاركة لى " إن البنت قيمتها فى السما " ..
> 
> تحياتى للجميع ..


 
سيبك منهم يا زاما دول مش عايشين على ارض الواقع

هههههههههههههههههه

مايكل ايقى قابلنى لو واحد رضيت تتجوز بدبلتين وخاتم

مهما قالت الحب والتفاهم والموضوع مش حكاية فلوس

دى شكليات لابد منها ومش هتتغير ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> سيبك منهم يا زاما دول مش عايشين على ارض الواقع
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...




*عارف يابنتي ان دي كلها شكليات
وانا اكيد مش اقصد دبلتين وخاتم بالمعني الحرفي
اقصد من موضوعي يكون في مراعاه لظروف الشباب
اكيد لازم يجيب شبكه بس مش تكون فوق طاقته
عشان يرضي اهل العروسه او عشان يتباهوا بيها قدام اهلهم
لو في حب وتفاهم بينهم اكيد هيقدروا ظروفه
ولو الاب بيفكر صح فعلا يكون تفكيره
ان سعاده بنته اهم من الدهب والكلام ده
ممكن يجوزها لغني جدا ويجبلها شبكه بـ 100 الف
لكن مفيش سعاده ولا حب وهتفضل طول عمرها ندمانه وحزينه
فهمتي قصدي يا حجه​*


----------



## tasoni queena (9 نوفمبر 2010)

> عارف يابنتي ان دي كلها شكليات
> وانا اكيد مش اقصد دبلتين وخاتم بالمعني الحرفي
> اقصد من موضوعي يكون في مراعاه لظروف الشباب
> اكيد لازم يجيب شبكه بس مش تكون فوق طاقته
> ...


 
مراعاة ظروف الشباب واجبة

بس يكون فى حد ادنى يعنى مش سبهللة

يا سيدى حب وتفاهم مقولناش حاجة

لكن الاساسيات تبقى موجودة والشبكة اساسيات

​


----------



## zama (10 نوفمبر 2010)

أسمحولى أقول شئ لفت نظرى من متابعتى لمشاركات أخواتى الولاد و البنات ،

لقيت معظم المشاركات منجذبة ناحية تفضيل المشاعر ع الماديات (( أوك رأيهم و يحترم )) ،

ما أريد توضيحه هو الأتى : 

الفلوس *وسيلة* ،

إيثار المشاعر المكللة بالزواج *هدف *،

لن يتحقق *الهدف* بدون *الوسيلة* *،* ستفقد *الوسيلة* قيمتها بضياع *الهدف* الأساسى ..

لابد من التوازن بين الأتجاهين ..


----------



## mero_engel (10 نوفمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> أسمحولى أقول شئ لفت نظرى من متابعتى لمشاركات أخواتى الولاد و البنات ،
> 
> لقيت معظم المشاركات منجذبة ناحية تفضيل المشاعر ع الماديات (( أوك رأيهم و يحترم )) ،
> 
> ...


زاما بحييك مشاركتك دي لخصت كلالالام كتير 
وقالت كل اللي مفروض يتقال في كلمتين


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا ليكم كلكم ع ارائكم المهمه

نورتوا الموضوع​*


----------



## Sibelle (10 نوفمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> أسمحولى أقول شئ لفت نظرى من متابعتى لمشاركات أخواتى الولاد و البنات ،
> 
> لقيت معظم المشاركات منجذبة ناحية تفضيل المشاعر ع الماديات (( أوك رأيهم و يحترم )) ،
> 
> ...


 

و انا كمان يا زاما بحييك
و معجبة بموقفك من اول الموضوع!
 فالشبان اليومين دول لا يرون فينا هدف حياتهم
كفتاة فانا مصيغة من بيت اهلي لكني بصراحة اكره المتقاعس المتخاذل! الذي لا يرى بي حلم حياته فلا يستحق ان يتكبل العناء
من آجله
هذه هي المشكلة الحقيقية مش الشبكة سعرها ايه و كم غرام!
لا ابدا! ​


----------



## maror (11 نوفمبر 2010)

علي حسب ظروف العريس معاه يجيب مش معاه وهي موافقة خلاص
بس مايروحش يقول طب هاتي انت الشبكة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 نوفمبر 2010)

sibelle قال:


> و انا كمان يا زاما بحييك
> و معجبة بموقفك من اول الموضوع!
> فالشبان اليومين دول لا يرون فينا هدف حياتهم
> كفتاة فانا مصيغة من بيت اهلي لكني بصراحة اكره المتقاعس المتخاذل! الذي لا يرى بي حلم حياته فلا يستحق ان يتكبل العناء
> ...




*محدش قال انه متقاعس ومتخاذل
لكن ظروفه صعبه فقط
وتقصدي ايه بالعناء
اكيد شغال عشان يجهز نفسه
امال قاعد في بيتهم وعايز يتجوز
واللي عايزه تتجوز لازم تفرق بين
حياتها في بيت اهلها وحياتها في بيتها هي
والا مش هتعرف تعيش*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 نوفمبر 2010)

maror قال:


> علي حسب ظروف العريس معاه يجيب مش معاه وهي موافقة خلاص
> بس مايروحش يقول طب هاتي انت الشبكة




*محدش قال كده طبعا
الشبكه معروفه ع مين
الموضوع كله لو هو ظروفه صعبه
هل هتقدر تتحمله وتساعده ولا لا
والاهل هيكون ايه موقفهم*​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*الموضوع مهم جدا وعموما بيحزنى جدا ان البنت تتمسك بموضوع الشبكة الغالية والماديات عموما سواء منها أو بضغط من أهلها وممكن دة يأثر على العلاقة بينها وبين الشخص دة لأنة غالبا بيحس انها مش بتحبة وان كل اللى يهمها الشبكة والعربية و..و.. *

*الموضوع متوقف أكتر على الشخص نفسة لو هو امكانياتة المادية مرتفعة ويقدر يجيبلها كل اللى هى عايزاة ولا لا.*

*يابنات خفوا شوية فى الأول بس، ماهو اللى مش هيجيبة فى الشبكة هيجيبة بعد كدة فى عيد ميلاد ، فى عيد جواز .....  *
* أمال البنات مش بتسيب حقها أبدا ههههههههه*:new8:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 نوفمبر 2010)

بنت فبساوية قال:


> *الموضوع مهم جدا وعموما بيحزنى جدا ان البنت تتمسك بموضوع الشبكة الغالية والماديات عموما سواء منها أو بضغط من أهلها وممكن دة يأثر على العلاقة بينها وبين الشخص دة لأنة غالبا بيحس انها مش بتحبة وان كل اللى يهمها الشبكة والعربية و..و.. *
> 
> *الموضوع متوقف أكتر على الشخص نفسة لو هو امكانياتة المادية مرتفعة ويقدر يجيبلها كل اللى هى عايزاة ولا لا.*
> 
> ...




*وشاهد شاهد من اهلها
صحيح البنات مش بيسيبوا حقهم في اي حاجه
وبعدين المناسبات كتيره عاديه وخاصه
يعني هيجيب هيجيب 
منوره يا فبساويه*​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*وشاهد شاهد من اهلها*
*أى خدعة*
*صحيح البنات مش بيسيبوا حقهم في اي حاجه*
*وبعدين المناسبات كتيره عاديه وخاصه*
*يعني هيجيب هيجيب *
*أمال دة لو مجابش بيشوف أيام سودة*

*منوره يا فبساويه*
*دة نورك يا باشا*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 نوفمبر 2010)

بنت فبساوية قال:


> *وشاهد شاهد من اهلها*
> *أى خدعة*
> *صحيح البنات مش بيسيبوا حقهم في اي حاجه*
> *وبعدين المناسبات كتيره عاديه وخاصه*
> ...




*طب خافي ع نفسك بقي
اصل البنات اللي هنا شرانيين
بيفتروا ع الغلابه اللي زي حلاتنا*​


----------



## Sibelle (12 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *محدش قال انه متقاعس ومتخاذل*
> *لكن ظروفه صعبه فقط*
> *وتقصدي ايه بالعناء*
> *اكيد شغال عشان يجهز نفسه*
> ...


 
هو موضوعك مش اسمه لا للشبكة؟
يعني بتقلنا يا بنات الغوا الشبكة من قاموسكم مش كده؟
و انا اعتقد خارج كلام المنتدى ده
مافيش شاب هيعرف يتجوز من غير شبكة!
و لا اعتقد ان الذي يقدر على تكاليف الزيجة ما بيقدرش يجيب الشبكة كمان.
كم الف زيادة مش هتقصم ظهره!​


----------



## zama (13 نوفمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> زاما بحييك مشاركتك دي لخصت كلالالام كتير
> وقالت كل اللي مفروض يتقال في كلمتين



متشكر لذوئك يا ميرو  ..

أسف للتأخير ..


----------



## zama (13 نوفمبر 2010)

sibelle قال:


> و انا كمان يا زاما بحييك
> و معجبة بموقفك من اول الموضوع!
> ​



مـُـتـشكر جداً يا سايبل لذوئك ..

أسف للتأخير  ..


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 نوفمبر 2010)

sibelle قال:


> هو موضوعك مش اسمه لا للشبكة؟
> يعني بتقلنا يا بنات الغوا الشبكة من قاموسكم مش كده؟
> و انا اعتقد خارج كلام المنتدى ده
> مافيش شاب هيعرف يتجوز من غير شبكة!
> ...




*موضوعي اسمه
لا للشبكة .. كفاية دبلتين وخاتم
انتي خدتي نص اسم الموضوع فقط
والمقصود بالعنوان مش الغاء الشبكه نهائيا طبعا
لكن المقصود تكون شبكه ع قد العريس اللي عايز يتجوز
يكون في رافه بحاله من العروسه واهلها ويراعوا ظروفه
كم الف زياده دول بدل ما يجيب شبكه كبيره جدا
عشان تتباهي بيها قدام زمايلها وجيرانها واهلها
يجيبوا بيها حاجات اهم بكتير للشقه ولوزامها
فهمتي قصدي*​


----------



## marcelino (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*برغم طرافه الموضوع واهميته*

*بس طلع أراء دفينه عند البنات خاصه*

*حتى لو فى شكل هزار*

*واللى  تفكيره مادى ظهر واللى نفسه يرتبط وخلاص ظهر واللى المشاعر والارتباط ليهم *

*اهميه ومعنى عنده اسمى من المديات .. الخ ظهر بردو *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 نوفمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *برغم طرافه الموضوع واهميته*
> 
> *بس طلع أراء دفينه عند البنات خاصه*
> 
> ...




*ودي اهميه المواضيع للي زي دي*​


----------



## zama (15 نوفمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *برغم طرافه الموضوع واهميته*
> 
> *بس طلع أراء دفينه عند البنات خاصه*
> 
> ...



يا حبيبى فى نقطة مهمة أوووووووووى و هى أن الموضوع كان محور أرتكازه للنقاش حول 

جزئية الماديات بس ، 

من خلال الجزئية دى أنت شوفت رأى الكل متباين حول النقطة دى ،

لكن الموضوع بتاع أخونا مايكل ما طرأ عليه جزئية المشاعر إطلاقاً ..

محور الموضوع كان حول موافق أو معارض (( *الماديات القليلة* )) ..

==

ردك كان هيكتشف نيات الناس الحقيقة *بكامل أركانها* زى ما بتقول 

لو كان الموضوع جوهره موافق أو معارض
(( *العريس المناسب أم العريس الغنى* )) .. 

==

دا تعقيبى على رأيك الأخير (( اللى هو نال تأييد أخويا مايكل )) ..

==

ربنا يوفق الجميع ..


----------



## marcelino (15 نوفمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> يا حبيبى فى نقطة مهمة أوووووووووى و هى أن الموضوع كان محور أرتكازه للنقاش حول
> 
> جزئية الماديات بس ،
> 
> ...




*اوك انا معاك الموضوع كان محدد فى نقطه محدده

لكن انا بقول ان الموضوع اخرج أراء مختلفه فى نقاط عديده

أخرجت أراء مختلفه وجعلت الموضوع رغما عنا متشعب ودخلنا

فى جزئيه المشاعر

فظهر من يريد ان يرضى مشاعره وظهر من يريد ان يرضى رغبته فى الاقتناء

ورغبته فى المظاهر و .. الخ
*​


----------



## zama (15 نوفمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *اوك انا معاك الموضوع كان محدد فى نقطه محدده
> 
> لكن انا بقول ان الموضوع اخرج أراء مختلفه فى نقاط عديده
> 
> ...



مع كامل أحترامى لرأيك ، لكن 

أنا لا أرى أى تشعب نظراً لوحدانية الأتجاه المطروح للتشريح من قبل وجهات النظر ..

ما أراه هو تباين وجهات النظر منقسمة حول الأتى :

*1-* طرف مؤيد لأتجاه أفلاطونى يندر وجوده بمجتمعنا الشرقى (( إهمال الجانب المادى لأجل المشاعر )) 

أو بمعنى أدق (( التساهل الذى سيؤدى بمضمونه التنفيذى لإهمال الجانب المادى )) ..

*2-* طرف أخر يرى أنه لا تساهل فى الماديات نهائياً (( كل بنت سترتبط بمقدار مستواها الإجتماعى )) 

هذا يؤدى بالضرورة لفهم أنهم فئه تستأثر بالماديات على حساب جوانب أخرى ، لكن الحلقة المفقودة أن 

هناك شئ ضمنى كان بكلامهم جاء أوان توضيحه ألا و هو 

(( سيختاروا ما يناسب قدرهم الإجتماعى _ بدون تساهل _ و ما يرضى حسهم العاطفى )) ..

أنا من أنصار البند الثانى ، وارد أن يكون أفراد أن يكون تسلل لفكرهم الجانب المادى فقط ، 

لكن أنا لا أعبر إلا عن نفسى و من يؤيد ذلك ..


----------



## maryanne (14 ديسمبر 2010)

انا بقى ليا راي تالت خاااااالص  انا مثلا شيفة ان الشبكة عادة ملهاش لزمة  هى مجرد هدية بيقدمها العريس للعروسة  بمناسبة الخطوبة 

دلوقتى لقت اجباري  و بقت عبق على العريس و مبقاش يحس بمعناها 
المفروض قبل ما الاهل تتشرط و تقول شتكة بكام الف  يسالوا العروسة عن رايها مش ممكن تكون زي و بتكره الدهب اصىلا  انا شيفة ان  كفابة اوى دبلتين و  اى حاجة تانية    خاتم او اسورة او انسيال او سلسلة بصليب  ده كفااااية اوي د جرام الدهب وصل 220 
و ده اوفر للعريس و صدقونى بعد الخطوبة تتفسح و هى مش زنقة العريس  و وقتها هو الى هيبقي عايز بجيبلها الدنيا 


انا عندي اخ و عرفة مدي تعب الشباب ده بي ياريت يلاقوا شغل محترم بس

و الي بيقول  الشبكة قيمة البنت يبقى بيرخص البنت لانه بيساي انسان بجماد 
ده غير كدا كمان ان الدهب بقى شكلة وحشششششششششش اوي 
مالها الفضة   تجنن و شبه الدهب الابيض ده لو الناس عيزة منظرة  يقولا دهب ابيض  ده فى ناس علشان تعدى الليلة و الجوازة تتم  بياجروا شبكة   او دهب صيني  
المهم ان العريس بجد يكون بيحب العروسة و يستاهلها  
لان فى الاخر الرجل راس المراة 
ازلي بقى يبقى راسها و هو مديون و مستلف علشان هي تلبس و تغبظ صحبتها



سوري طولت  عليكوا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 ديسمبر 2010)

maryanne قال:


> انا بقى ليا راي تالت خاااااالص انا مثلا شيفة ان الشبكة عادة ملهاش لزمة هى مجرد هدية بيقدمها العريس للعروسة بمناسبة الخطوبة
> 
> دلوقتى لقت اجباري و بقت عبق على العريس و مبقاش يحس بمعناها
> المفروض قبل ما الاهل تتشرط و تقول شتكة بكام الف يسالوا العروسة عن رايها مش ممكن تكون زي و بتكره الدهب اصىلا انا شيفة ان كفابة اوى دبلتين و اى حاجة تانية خاتم او اسورة او انسيال او سلسلة بصليب ده كفااااية اوي د جرام الدهب وصل 220
> ...


 

*هو ده الكلام المظبوط*
*عجبني رايك وكلامك جدا*
*خصوصا اللي بالأحمر*
*نورتيني يا ماريان*​


----------

